# Wild camping at Calshot, Hampshire



## Krnwllms (Jun 26, 2017)

A great little stop for the night. You just have to pay parking for the day.


more of Calshot flight - YouTube
Enjoy :wave:


----------



## Canalsman (Jun 26, 2017)

Unless the situation has changed, overnight parking isn't permitted at this location ...


----------



## ozzy1955 (Jun 27, 2017)

*Calshot*

I did camp over night last year but I was fishing , the wife and boy stayed in the van, security did come around several times to make sure that I was at my rods. The campsite there has a 7 year waiting list I was told. If you join the fishing club this could be the only way to stay but you will be watched.


----------

